# Imprimer d'un Ipad



## marketeux (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai mis à jour mon Ipad 1, (Os 5)
J'ai mis à jour mon macbook pro (Lion, 10,7,2).

Avant, j'avais installé un script sur mon mac qui me permettais d'imprimer en wifi à partir de mon Ipad. Maintenant le Ipad ne voit plus l'imprimante?

Merci !!


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
J'ai installé Airprintactivator sur mon Mac et voilà je peux imprimer mes documents depuis l'Ipad.


----------

